# cdl truck?



## Tim Krause (Feb 10, 2008)

i've been looking at some trucks for sale. i see some trucks that are rated at 26,000 lbs. or less but have air brakes. do you need a cdl to drive a truck like this. does each state have a different interpretation of this situation? what about crossing into another state with a truck registered like this?


----------



## BostonBull (Feb 10, 2008)

Tim Krause said:


> i've been looking at some trucks for sale. i see some trucks that are rated at 26,000 lbs. or less but have air brakes. do you need a cdl to drive a truck like this. does each state have a different interpretation of this situation? what about crossing into another state with a truck registered like this?



Air brakes only require a seperate air brake endorsement. This can be put on any class license.

A CDL truck is only determined by GVW 26,001+


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 10, 2008)

To follow the law to the letter you are supposed to have an air brake endorsement on your lic. but I know of at least one guy who went to take the test in a truck under 26,000 GVW but with air brakes and the DPS officer told him he would have to test in an over 26,000 GVW truck or use the truck he was in with a trailer combo then it could classify as class A. Bottom line he asked well do I need a class B lic. to drive this truck and they told him not as far as they were concerned. Now this is in Texas and things could be different elsewhere but I looked in the book and it says " air brake endorsement" , does not mention GVW in that paragraph. I believe around here the consensus is if it is under 26,000 they will leave you alone.


----------



## BostonBull (Feb 10, 2008)

CDL is a federal NOT local. It is 48 lower states, Alaska and Hawaii have separate laws.


----------



## BostonBull (Feb 10, 2008)

I should also add that each state has their own laws, but the feds have a set everyone must abide by.


----------



## Dadatwins (Feb 10, 2008)

For questions like these contacting the local police or state police is probably the best thing to do. Better to check before you get stopped in the wrong place with the wrong paperwork. As for crossing state lines, I believe you need a physicians card??? not sure of the term, in addition to license to operate CDL across diferent state lines.


----------



## BostonBull (Feb 10, 2008)

May be a MA law, but we need a medical card even for intrastate travel.


----------



## Tim Krause (Feb 10, 2008)

Dadatwins said:


> For questions like these contacting the local police or state police is probably the best thing to do. Better to check before you get stopped in the wrong place with the wrong paperwork. As for crossing state lines, I believe you need a physicians card??? not sure of the term, in addition to license to operate CDL across diferent state lines.



when i first registered with the dot they sent a state trooper out to give me an audit. i asked him about the under cdl air brake trucks. he looked through his book and said "thats a good question". When i see delivery trucks that are registerd at 26,000 lbs and have air brakes, i ask the driver if they need a cdl to drive that truck and they say no, it's been about 3 now. Is there anybody registering their trucks this way in NJ? If so, do you work in the tri-state area? Thanks


----------



## techdave (Feb 11, 2008)

*Hi guys, think about if you have a crash*

and get sued or prosecuted. Perhaps Failure to obtain the proper license and/or endorsements or out of date logs and physicals may be used as prima facie evidence of your negligence. The oral statments of the desk cop or DOT clerk prolly aint going to help you much. Watch out for oversized-for license class trailers too. Like towing a trailer loaded with a hefty bobcat and accessories using a 1 ton and/or a regular license.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 11, 2008)

* Class A - Any combination of vehicles with a GVWR of 26,001 or more pounds (11,793 kg) provided the GVWR of the vehicle(s) being towed is in excess of 10,000 pounds (4536 kg).

* Class B - Any single vehicle with a GVWR of 26,001 or more pounds (11,793 kg), or any such vehicle towing a vehicle not in excess of 10,000 pounds (4536 kg) GVWR.​http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commercial_driver's_license​
So if you are towing a big chipper, you are more then likely over the 5 ton weight requirement.

Air breakes on a CDL is not an endorsement, but a restriction. 

L Restriction - Prohibits driving of vehicles with air brakes. The CDL will carry this restriction unless you pass an air brakes knowledge test and a skills test in a vehicle equipped with air brakes.​http://www.itd.idaho.gov/dmv/DriverServices/CDL.htm​​
Now, if you are not going to tow anything, and want to put off the CDL for a while, you could get a tare weight from a certified scale company. Then put the that on the side of the truck and keep the certificate from the weighing in the cab with the required paperwork.

Tare weight is when a container is completely empty, so you get every possible removable pound out of the truck you can before going on the scale.


----------



## alanarbor (Feb 11, 2008)

*But the medical card is a must*

If you drive any commercial vehicle over 10,000 pounds, you are required to have a medical card. Key word: commercial

I'll also bring this up: Most chip trucks rated at 26000 to sneak in under CDL are overweight when loaded. that makes for an expensive ticket.


----------



## 911crash (Feb 11, 2008)

in nj if your truck is 26k and under and has air brakes you do not need a cdl or air brake endorsement. you can goto to www.nj.gov for motor vehicles questions. good luck


----------



## Tim Krause (Feb 27, 2008)

911crash said:


> in nj if your truck is 26k and under and has air brakes you do not need a cdl or air brake endorsement. you can goto to www.nj.gov for motor vehicles questions. good luck






i found it on the web site you listed. it's a federal law that any vehicle with air brakes must be operated by someone with the air brake endorsement. thanks


----------



## treeman82 (Feb 28, 2008)

In NY anything over 18,000 lbs is supposed to have a CDL. Anything over 10,000 lbs is supposed to have a DOT number. Now they want to start putting the tax stamps on anything over 18,000 lbs as well.


----------



## 911crash (Feb 28, 2008)

http://www.state.nj.us/mvc/Commercial/FAQ.htm Im not sure of your response. but this link will tell you in NJ you dont need a cdl in this application.


----------



## mantis (Feb 28, 2008)

treeman82 said:


> In NY anything over 18,000 lbs is supposed to have a CDL. Anything over 10,000 lbs is supposed to have a DOT number. Now they want to start putting the tax stamps on anything over 18,000 lbs as well.



thats what I was thinking for NY as well.I have my class A so I really have'nt given this much thought.Your best bet is to contact your OWN states DMV or DOT to find out the state laws you operate in. The final responsability comes down to you.Here in NYS the DOT can pull you over for any reason if they have reason to believe you are over 18000-18500 lbs total wt. if your vehicle says total wt.is x amount and you are over, they will fine you by the lb that you are over by.Also you may have to pay a road tax on your weight. In NY it starts at over 18 or 18500,and has to be inspected by a certified commercial vehicle inspection station.I have a '76 Ford F600 and I have aggriculture plates on it.If its for personal use I found this to be the best bet.It comes down to each state is different, so if you are going from NJ and you are legal at 26000 GVW and drive into NY and get caught you will pay BIG fines.


----------



## 911crash (Feb 28, 2008)

" so if you are going from NJ and you are legal at 26000 GVW and drive into NY and get caught you will pay BIG fines." I never thought of it that way. thanks! I do work in PA once in a while i should look up dmv laws for neighboring states.


----------



## TexasTreemonkey (Feb 28, 2008)

I drove a 02 f350 with a daul tandem axle trailer behind it to the dmv. took the driving test and left that day with my class a drivers license (with a air brakes restriction). Came back the next day with bobtail (with air brakes) and did a air brake leak down test in front of the dmv (no driving invovled) and got my restriction removed that day. IM legal to drive a semi and they never saw me drive one!!!


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 29, 2008)

*CDL is probably required, even if not mandated by law.*



BostonBull said:


> Air brakes only require a seperate air brake endorsement. This can be put on any class license.
> 
> A CDL truck is only determined by GVW 26,001+



Sorry guys, but the presence of air brakes will almost force a CDL license as a requirement.

From part 383, MoDot Safety Compliance Manual, the GVW 26,001 is the only real standard that will apply unless you are transporting hazardous waste or 16 or more persons, but...

In Missouri, you can't take the air brake qualification test by any other means than during an exam for the CDL. There is no provision by the Mo Highway patrol to take the test, unless you have already passed the CDL examination.

To John Paul Sanborn: in Missouri, it is not a restriction, but an endorsement necessary to be added if you are going to drive an air brake equipped truck. I suspect all the DOT regulations vary from state to state.


----------



## Tim Krause (Feb 29, 2008)

911crash said:


> http://www.state.nj.us/mvc/Commercial/FAQ.htm Im not sure of your response. but this link will tell you in NJ you dont need a cdl in this application.



i went on to that site the other day and didn't see the faq section. i read the rest of the pages that applied to my question and came to the understanding that you can't drive an under cdl air brake truck with out getting the air brake restriction removed from your license. but now seeing that satement on the faq section it sounds like it's ok. i thought that a state can have it's own laws as long as the federal laws were not violated, and the feds say yes you need a cdl to have air brakes. i have a cdl, but i would like to buy a chip truck with air brakes, under cdl, to avoid tring to find a ground guy with a cdl. i guess i should have a heavy chip truck with a big chipper and a light truck with a smaller chipper. what do you do?


----------



## 911crash (Feb 29, 2008)

i have a F650 with air brakes that tows my chipper. do you have the link for the DOT requirements saying CDL only. and depending on your chipper weight (10,000 and over i think?)you need you will need a different class of CDL


----------



## mantis (Mar 1, 2008)

And remember a truck that size you will also need a combination vehicle endorsement too if you pull something behind you


----------



## 911crash (Mar 1, 2008)

in NJ you need a class A CDL (combination)only if the trailer is more than 10K and vehicle is over 26K or under 26K. you can drive truck that weighs 26K and under and a towed trailer or etc. less than 10K with a regular drivers license no CDL required. http://www.nydmv.state.ny.us/broch/cdl/cdl10sec01.pdf in NY anything over 26K you need a CDL, if your truck is 26K and under with air brakes you still dont need an CDL http://www.nydmv.state.ny.us/broch/cdl/cdl10sec05.pdf


----------



## mantis (Mar 3, 2008)

911crash said:


> in NJ you need a class A CDL (combination)only if the trailer is more than 10K and vehicle is over 26K or under 26K. you can drive truck that weighs 26K and under and a towed trailer or etc. less than 10K with a regular drivers license no CDL required. http://www.nydmv.state.ny.us/broch/cdl/cdl10sec01.pdf in NY anything over 26K you need a CDL, if your truck is 26K and under with air brakes you still dont need an CDL http://www.nydmv.state.ny.us/broch/cdl/cdl10sec05.pdf



Sorry, Yep you are right. I should have looked it up firstbefore I posted.I haven't driven a Big truck in years and I had a brain fart at the time.The 18000+LBs is I believe for the road tax.I always screw them up


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 3, 2008)

I called Wis Dot licensing and they said that in WI and US DOT the weight restrictions (26,001 & GCVW10,000) are the thresholds for their enforcement.

I talked to a DOT cop and he said that having a Tare Weight decal is a good idea to keep them from stopping you, especially when towing.


----------

